# Нужен совет! Какая модель баяна Рубин лучше?



## shilka (15 Фев 2011)

Рубин 5, 6 или 7?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Фев 2011)

Они отличаются диапазоном.Самый маленький у Рубин 5 55/100,да он к тому же в левой пятирядный.Оптимальный вариант Рубин 6 -61/120,Рубин 7 тяжелее будет-там диапазон 67/120,правда выборка у него на верхах на несколко звуков больше,иногда это надо бывает.А все модели объединяет отвратительное качество и общая "дубовость".И еще несуразно высокая цена у новых инструментов,хотя может уже Кировская фабрика и загнулась от таких шедевров.Но б/у в народе ходят и недорого.Был еще просто Рубин и Рубин 3,с двумя тембрами в правой - такая же гадость.


----------



## zet10 (15 Фев 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Самый маленький у Рубин 5 55/100,да он к тому же в левой пятирядный.Оптимальный вариант Рубин 6 -61/120,Рубин 7 тяжелее


Игорь,вы не правы!у "Рубина-5! в левой 6 рядов и 58 диапазона в правой!Они самые удачные модели из "Рубинов",с хорошими голосами!Вы же перепутали его с обычным "Рубином" а он действительно уже устарел! Вобщем из всей серии 5,6 и 7 "Рубинов рекоменую именно 5!Не ошибетесь!Ну а так конечно полностью согласен с Игорем!Все эти "Рубины" отвратительная ГАДОСТЬ!Можно только купить от безысходности,и если нет денег!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Фев 2011)

Согласен,может и подзабыл чуток про Рубин 5- это я о левой,а в правой там все же 55 клавиш,а не 58 -но не в этом суть..Был у меня свой такой давно.Я его в поездки брал.Теперь играет в городе Трире в Германии, и что интересно, живой до сих пор.Выпуск года так 1985 ,но помню на выборке мне не хватало диапазона,а на 7-м укладывалось.И на 5-ом нет в правой, ни Ля, ни Соль большой октавы-эти ноты частенько встречаются в баянных обработках.К сожалению ,наш музпром ничего не дает начинающим за скромные деньги.Готово-выборная Тула(ученическая)еще хуже и дороже.


----------



## Клара (16 Фев 2011)

Спуститесь с небес, Господа! Сейчас в системе начального муз. образования вопрос с инструментами очень больной. Что имеют ДМШ? (Я не беру центральные, при консах и т.д., а обычные,провинциальные,каких сотни) - Этюд, Тула 202,Ростов Дон, Юность, Школьник и В ЛУЧШЧЕМ СЛУЧАЕ Рубин! Для уровня кружка может и достаточно, но что делать,если появляется хороший ребенок, а материальных возможностей у семьи нет. А ребенок развивается. .. Из всех зол нужно выбирать меньшее, и Рубины (предпочитаю 6 и 7) хотя бы относительно строят и звук у выбоки приличный, попадались даже очень не плохие варианты.Правая клавиатура конечно дубовая, но в период, когда закладываются технические навыки это даже полезно. У меня после Рубинов дети поступали в училища, где на Юпитере не было никаких трудностей. Сейчас хороший вариант для детей предлагает Акко, но цены! брать промежуточный инструмент за 150 -200 тысяч, этого родители не понимают,а наша бюджетная система таких средств выделить не может. Грустно об этом писать. Может есть школы, где ситуация не такая? Отзовитесь, поделитесь опытом.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Фев 2011)

Да мы особо в небесах и не летаем.Я сорок лет назад учился в муз.школе на Рубине и поступал на нем же в училище.С тех пор ничего не изменилось в нашей системе !.А вы,что же хотите,чтобы этот отвратительный инструмент нахваливали,только за то,что у большинства нет альтернативы ?
Инструмент скверный,качественно играть на нем невозможно-ну для упражнений и кое-каких учебных навыков сгодится.Ну,а то ,что ваши ученики после Рубина на Юпитере играли,так,что ж тут удивительного?Вот,если б наоборот?


----------



## MAN (16 Фев 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Я сорок лет назад учился в муз.школе на Рубине и поступал на нем же в училище.С тех пор ничего не изменилось в нашей системе!


 Как же ничего не изменилось, Игорь Николаевич? Вам, небось, 40 лет назад этот баян новёхоньким купили, без проблем с поисками и, наверное, недорого. А теперь? Где Вы сейчас вообще видели НОВЫЕ "Рубины"? На бывшей кировской ф-ке, насколько я слышал, ещё несколько лет назад вместо баянов мебель производили, а потом, вроде бы, и это производство обанкротили и с молотка пустили. У нас в области новый баян купить вообще нельзя! Никакой! Их просто нет! В Смоленске в магазине муз. инструментов я задавал вопрос: где же баяны и аккордеоны? Говорят, слишком дорогие инструменты (даже ученические) - никто не заказывает и никто не купит. Вот скрипки "бюджетные" китайские - пожалуйста. Гитары. И всё! Просто ума не приложу на чём же дети занимаются, которые у нас в муз. школы ходят в классы баяна и аккордеона?


----------



## SibBayan (16 Фев 2011)

Мне кажется--самый удачный Рубин-6. Левая у 5 и 6 одинаковая (выборка 52), у 7 выборка 59. Корпуса у 5 и 6 одинаковые, по весу отличаются незначительно. Правая у 5--55, у 6--61, у 7--64. Рубин без номера и Рубин-3---сразу в топку.
Что касается цен--тульские аналоги дороже (примерно процентов на 50), но я бы не сказал, что значительно. лучше. 
К сожалению, инструменты приходят с фабрики (что Тула, что Киров), бывает с дефектами (клапана нужно подрегулировать, западание кнопок--у пятирядных маленьких туляков сразу фабричный дефект--дополнительные ряды трут о гребёнку, нужно сразу устранять, бывает вообще с битым корпусом приходит). Но у Рубинов механика немного надёжнее и пригодна к ремонту даже в "полевых условиях". А голоса для Кирова (и для себя) сейчас большими партиями делает Тула, если не ошибаюсь--кажется видел чешские станки у них. 
Почему в европейской части России такие дикие цены? У нас Рубины 5,6,7 --41,42 и 43 тыс руб.


----------



## zet10 (16 Фев 2011)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Почему в европейской части России такие дикие цены?


В Европейской части то как раз нормальные цены!Думаю гораздо дешевле чем у вас!Конечно это обусловленно тем ,что большая конкуренция и огромный выбор.


----------



## SibBayan (16 Фев 2011)

Я имел ввиду цены на ученические инструменты тульской и кировской фабрик, которые люди видят в магазинах. Иногда называют просто заоблачные. У нас же в магазинах цены бывают ниже дилерских.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Фев 2011)

Специально для Мана.В мои ученические годы Рубины на полках не валялись.Они только появились и пользовались спросом.Чтобы купить, надо было иметь блат с продавцом или караулить, когда появятся в продаже.Они периодически мелькали в магазине на Кузнецком мосту.Москвичи постарше и гости столицы ,думаю такой помнят.Рядом с ЦУМом он был.А чтобы купить сразу,то родители покупали билет в Киров и там при фабрике брали инструмент.И насчет недорого.Стоил он тогда 360 рублей - деньги по тем временам не малые ! Зарплаты начинались от 60 рублей,а 120 рублей зарплата считалась очень приличными деньгами.Ну а я играл на школьном и на нем же поступал,своего у меня в том момент не было,только маленький тулячок.Просто обидно, насколько нашей власти все до лампочки -столько лет прошло,а мы все о Рубинах говорим - это примерно тоже самое,что ездить и восхвалять горбатый Запорожец.Ну да ездит он,примерно так же, как и Рубин играет.


----------



## Gross (16 Фев 2011)

На полках Рубины стали валяться попозже, к концу 70-х, в 80-х. Были и аналогичные модели других фабрик. Попиликал я как-то на Туле-201 (не помню точно номер)- такое же г, только правая механика металлическая. И несколько Рубинов имел возможность сравнить. Лучший по звучанию- как раз первый, старый, при всех его недостатках. Три "старичка" в руках побывали. 6-й, 7-й ещё более блёклые.


----------



## MAN (17 Фев 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Просто обидно, насколько нашей власти все до лампочки - столько лет прошло, а мы все о Рубинах говорим - это примерно тоже самое, что ездить и восхвалять горбатый Запорожец.


 Так и я о том же самом! Просто уточнил, что ситуация по прошествии десятилетий даже не просто осталась неизменной, а стала ещё гораздо хуже. И "Рубины", как и а/м ЗАЗ-965, не просто далеки от совершенства и морально устарели, но к тому же и не выпускаются давно. Или моя информация о сегодняшнем производстве баянов (вернее его отсутствии) в г. Кирове не соответствует действительности? Судя по тому, что пишет *SibBayan.ru*, что-то в Кирове всё-таки делают и по сей день? Интересуюсь этим уже не в первый раз, но вразумительного ответа не получаю. А хотелось бы знать наверняка и контактные данные производителя заполучить, если он ещё жив, поскольку у самого баян кировского пр-ва.


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Фев 2011)

*MAN*,
которые у нас в муз. школы ходят в классы баяна и аккордеона?
АУ! отзовитесь дети.
В Москве единичные школы , где есть баянисты. На перефирии дети не заканчивают школы, потому, что играют на дедушкиных духовках. Рубин,на котором поиграли пару лет в училище, уже не баян. Не стоит его брать.Трата денег, нервов, плохие оценки. И училище не закончишь.Хотябы кусковую "поляну" или цельную Россию.

*MAN*,
Нам в Дмш купили Кировские. Летом немного подсохли. Клавиатура западает, голоса не строят. А Рубин новыйэ это баяном назвать нельзя. Кировские с фабрики 60 т.


----------



## SibBayan (17 Фев 2011)

Евгений51 писал:


> Кировские с фабрики 60 т.


Кировские с фабрики 30 тыс! В наличии (хотя нет, сегодня на последний счёт выставили). Но будут ещё, возможно немного дороже (на 2-3 тыс. максимум)
У нас года 3-4 назад такие же бюджетные организации получили Кировские по цене не помню точно--то ли 70, то ли 80 тыс. Но там понятно, люди денег захотели из бюджета урвать :english: --наверняка заранее друг с другом договорились... Но у вас в магазинах странная ситуация.
Евгений51 писал:


> Клавиатура западает, голоса не строят.


К продаже инструменты этой ценовой категории все!! приходится доводить. Ещё не было ни одного безупречного инструмента с фабрики. Если у вас приобретают инструменты (да ещё и по таким ценам), у которых со временем вылезают проблемы--отдавайте по гарантии. Там работы-то на два часа.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Фев 2011)

Евгений 51 ,а где вы видели кусковую Ясную поляну ? Если только самоделкин какой смастерил, да и цельнопланочные России тоже редкий экземпляр.


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Фев 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> где вы видели кусковую Ясную поляну


а где вы видели кусковую Ясную поляну ?

Лет20 назад их полно было. не помню цены, но не дорого. Могу у брата спросить он лет5 назад продал. Конечно не фонтан. Легче цельной, меньше, но играть можно.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Фев 2011)

Впервые об этом слышу.Может быть в лихие 90-е таким образом Тульская фабрика выживала ? Я на ней бывал неоднократно,последний раз полгода назад-ничего об этом не слышал.Готовые Ясные поляны встречал,с белыми башенками и соответствующей надписью -это где-то изделия 60-х годов,но тоже цельнопланочные и еще какие! Они пришли на смену знаменитым белым Тульским баянам.Я, конечно встречал изделия Ясная поляна с посредственными характеристиками,что само по себе, уже нонсенс,но чтобы это было кусковое изделие, как то не верится. Вы уж расспросите братца,пожалуйста,мне этот вопрос интересен.Я на Ясной поляне играю с 70-х годов(уже второй инструмент)имел Россию(кусковую,новую с фабрики)как-то не впечатлила.На Юпитер в то время денег не было,сейчас этой проблемы нет,да вроде бы уже и ни к чему.Для меня и Поляны хватит.Всему свое время.


----------



## SibBayan (18 Фев 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> а где вы видели кусковую Ясную поляну


Уже в 2000-е был один госзаказ на поставку Полян в бюджетные организации, на который не хватило цельных планок. Сроки горели--они поставили итальянские куски. Мастера с фабрики говорили, что таких инструментов было около десятка. А по контракту должны были идти цельные. И только одна организация по получении инструмента подняла бучу, скандал замяли, но..
У нас в области пару лет назад организация приобрела с фабрики Поляну, она попала к нам в ремонт--открыли, а там кусок.Если это было в паре случаев, вполне могли быть и другие горящие заказы и бродят теперь по России кусковые Поляны.


----------



## MAN (18 Фев 2011)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Кировские с фабрики 30 тыс! В наличии (хотя нет, сегодня на последний счёт выставили). Но будут ещё


Так, значит, работает-таки фабрика в Кирове? До сих пор? У них какие-нибудь способы связи с клиентами - физическими лицами существуют? Телефон и почтовый адрес хотя бы, если нет E'mail и интернет-сайта?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Фев 2011)

Я на "Тульской гармони" был- толи в сентябре,толи в октябре : хотел сдать в полную капиталку свою Поляну.Насчитали мне 32 тысячи,хотя инструмент у меня весьма в приличном состоянии,но не в этом дело.Хотел оставить его у них , но мне заявили ,что делать будут минимум три месяца !Да если честно,то и господин -оценщик ,не очень то внушал доверие,уж очень на алкаша похож. А дама ,какая то,видимо местная начальница, кричит ,что на первом месте у нас план ! Значит любой ценой ,в том числе и с обманом потенциальных пользователей,как оказывается.Был лучшего мнения об этой знаменитой фабрике.И туда инновации проникли.Поговорил немного с работниками-получают какие то копейки-это при таких то ценах на их продукцию ?!За державу обидно !


----------

